# Tivo HD never used.



## robla64 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a Tivo HD never used. (i'm happy with one in the house for now)
I also have a 1TB drive (western digital green) all formatted and ready to go inside.
Lifetime could be added if needed.

Send your offer and let me know if you would like the drive included and or the lifetime.
Thanks.
Rob
PS I live in the Providence RI SE Massahusetts area if your local


----------



## forextrader07 (Apr 12, 2010)

I will PM you. Btw you have some price in mind?


----------



## RickyY (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi robla64,

Is the TIVO HD and 1 TB HD still avilable ... if it is please PM me what you are asking for both items.


----------

